# 1956 massey te20



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)

Just purchased a 1956 Massey te 20 to rebuild. The guy had the motor torn down, but 99%
Is there and labeled. It spun a rod bearing. Block looks good other than a spot welded up on the right side. I'm hoping that this tractor is worth rebuild.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

They are all worth rebuilding! Maybe post a few pictures as you rebuild, most members here would enjoy watching your progress.
Good luck


----------



## 1951-TO30 (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with pogobill, they are all worth rebuilding...IF you dont have to pay an arm and a leg to start with. I have a 1951 TO-30 and a TO-35. I still dont know the year of the TO-35 yet. Need to look the serial number up. The T0-35 was a strong runner but spun a bearing so I have to tear into it to pull the crank. The TO-30 had sat for about 15 years when my son's father in law offered it to me with a brushhog and boxblade, something I couldnt turn down. I spent a week changing fluids, tuning it up, rewiring some rotten wiring and she fired right up. A few adjustments and she ran great for about 5 years then began to smoke really bad. I am in the process of restoring it completely and then to work on the 35.

You really cant beat these old Massey tractors. I previously owned a MF35 but had to sell it when divorced and had to sell the house. I hated to sell that one. It would pull medium oak trees right up out of the ground with a little rocking the front end.

Enjoy the tractor!

John


----------



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)

Almost primed up, next is priming and prepping wheels, taking fenders off. All the sheet metal will be the bluethe dash is painted pictured. The rest of tractor will be dark grey. While I'm waiting on engine parts and machine work I'm knocking the paint out.


----------



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)

I've almost got the hood ready for paint. The sheet metal on this tractor is going to be perfect and slick as glass. More pictures to come.


----------



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)

What I started with


----------



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)

A few dents can be deceiving we have a lot of time in body work


----------



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)

Progress


----------



## crashzx6r (Aug 30, 2012)




----------

